# MOVED: Anyone Adopted a young child when they have a BC



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

This topic has been moved to Adoption and Fostering as you are more likely to get a reply.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=327632.0


----------

